# Top beak missing



## Angie Ross (Sep 17, 2011)

I was reading your post about prosthetic bills, could you please help me with a dove that has lost his top beak, I have talked with some rehabbers who said they can eat without a top beak. I have been tube feeding. Is there anything you can say to help me out. Having him put down is not an option. 
Thank you Soooo much Angie


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, 
I have seen people suggesting here that if you put seeds in a deep dish, sometimes they can eat from that. Have you tried that method ? How has he missed his top beak? If it was injury, has it healed? 
Can you update a pic as well?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have a pigeon with top beak completely missing.

He is fed by hand, with Kaytee Exact plus pigeon mix popped into his mouth, and also likes greens rolled up small and popped in his mouth. This is a wood pigeon, so likes greens such as rocket, spinach leaf and water cress. 

A feral-type pigeon might appreciate lettuce and grown pea shoots. 

We also have to ensure his tongue is kept clean and moist by lightly smearing with vaseline after each feed. He gets two feeds a day and is very healthy.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow John, I am amazed how you take care of a pigeon with top beak missing and a blind pigeon and I think two more blind now as I remember, it is really commendable and awesome.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Kiddy, JohnD, taking care of the disabled birds is a wonderful and kind endeavor that you do. Bless you.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Not me alone 

My good lady does a lot more than I do - I'm really better at aviary/loft work.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow!!! Great to hear. I am quite inspired with the amazing things of this couple


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You are most kind.

I am wondering why the original poster has not come back.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks John  when I see people here it feels I am nothing, but anyways i just keep trying.

Yes don't know, sometimes people post here but when replied, they don't write back.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Angie, how is your bird doing?


----------



## Angie Ross (Sep 17, 2011)

*Spunk*

Well he is trying to peck, but not enough. He is under weight but gaining. I am not tube feeding but feeding him. 'Exact'he accepts the food readily. Having trouble posting a pic, but will continue


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Really glad to know that the bird is doing well and gaining weight. Have you tried deep dish method? Any luck with that?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Rub his throat. It may have flew into a building or something and shoved its top beak down his throat but it will appear to be missing. If you can feel it then you can gently pull it up and out of its throat.Here is a picturehttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=19012&d=1300244545


----------



## Angie Ross (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's another question about my little spunky with no top beak. I have tried to be oh so gentle with him and he is still shackes when he sees me. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I saw the pic just now, may be you uploaded it afterwards. He is so sweet, sad to know he had to bear so much pain. Thanks a ton for helping him. 
You mean he kinda shivers? That's normal, they do shiver when they are nervous, my super tame baby sometimes shivers in my hands and I pet him to relax tho he loves to be with me, so no need to worry about that. 
Thanks for all your help


----------



## Angie Ross (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh that's good to hear. Thanks for the reassurance. I talked with a vet and she made me feel I was making him suffer and should have him put to sleep. That is not an option to me. He is very sweet and as long as I can help him I will. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't trust vets on this, I really get upset to see what they suggest everytime they get a feral pigeon, they have only option. I got so upset once, to create awareness I decided to put it in signature coz I hated when one vet put a healthy bird to sleep. I still had that bird's pic in my device. So before following any such advice by vets or rehabs, discuss first on this forum. 
You already see example here how John and his good lady take care of a top beak missing pigeon. So no need to worry. Thanks for saying that you don't have an option to put him to sleep, even me too never have such option. 
Thank you for you kindness about the needy bird.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Angie, agree with Kiddy that shivering is normal. Hope your poor baby dies better and better. Please gently check and see if perhaps the upper beak is in his throat. Hopefully he will learn to,eat well despite his disability. Thank you so very much for helping him!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Put a mirror in his cage, that will make him feel more at ease. They love to see their reflection. Also plenty of sunlight, doves love basking in the sun.

Have you tried putting small seeds in his mouth to get the feel of it? If the beak is missing, this ought to be easy to do.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with kiddy about not trusting vets. He doesn't look from the photo like he is suffering. He looks like he is adapting and if he is gaining weight that is a great sign.


----------

